# Who owns Haflingers?



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've always really liked the breed, and the more I read about them and the more I see them, I am just so in love with them! I've owned horses since 1966, mostly Arabians (love them), but I am thinking that when I get my next horse I'm, seriously thinking about a Haffie! I am currently horseless, mainly due to some health issues that have prevented me from working much.....but I see a horse in my future again some day!

Anyone care to share your Haffie stories and photos?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ahh!! its been my dream to get a haflinger! they are so gorgeous! when my family went to europe on a trip i rode one and they are sooooo fun! I also like fjords, which i probably would have more luck getting because there are plenty in B.C......
When you get one (crosses fingers for you!) i soooooo want to see pictures!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh me too, I love Fjords too! Wouldn't it be great to own one of each?!!


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

My mare Roxxi is in foal to a Haflinger! =)


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I own three haffies and they are just great! I really do love haffies, my one mare is just the sweetest mare ever and my one gelding sonny is my baby, he's even cried before because he got in trouble. He's such a sweety. All of them are really : ] 
I can post some pics a little later : D


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My BO has one half linger, his name is Snickerdoodle. He is 6 years old

Here are 2 pictures of him..


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

I ride & show one!(Hes in my profile pic)I don't own him though, I wish I did..He's such a love bug with a funny personality.They can be alittle spooky sometimes though & I've talked to people with them & said the samething.They're AMAZING ponies though!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are mine:
*Daisey:*
*







*


*







*
*Nikolai:*
*







*
*Sonny:*


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Awww they are all just gorgeous! I love hearing about everyone's Haffies! 

It seems as tho they consistently have such sweet dispositions. And I have always been a fan of flaxen chestnuts, and I just love their stocky build.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I love about them too. I love the stockier builds to begin with, but they are just stunning.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> ahh!! its been my dream to get a haflinger! they are so gorgeous! when my family went to europe on a trip i rode one and they are sooooo fun! I also like fjords, which i probably would have more luck getting because there are plenty in B.C......
> When you get one (crosses fingers for you!) i soooooo want to see pictures!!


 
How funny, here in Az there's lots of Haffies and Fjords are rare! I got my Fjord in Cali.


I have a haffy colt who turns two this year (although he's for sale) and a Haffy/Welsh Cob mare (photos of her in the Welsh thread). I will try to remember to add photos here sometime when I'm home (can't do so at work). 

Haffies dominate (along with minis) combined driving here in Az, they're EXCELLENT at it!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think they are becoming more popular here too.... I hope so! Some day, in a year or two, I would love to buy one.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I've never owned or ridden one, but in my local shows they are always a judges favorite! They do everything from driving to english to halter and just every class. There is a girl in my group who is even always sure to win the speed events on hers. And theyre SO sweet too.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I own two - one registered and one grade. I absolutely love them. Here are pics from today...










Toby on the left & Willie on the right.










Toby (registered Motley RR)



















Toby









Willie (purebred but no papers)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Love the pics!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Those pics are so cute, I love them all running together!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> How funny, here in Az there's lots of Haffies and Fjords are rare! I got my Fjord in Cali.
> 
> 
> I have a haffy colt who turns two this year (although he's for sale) and a Haffy/Welsh Cob mare (photos of her in the Welsh thread). I will try to remember to add photos here sometime when I'm home (can't do so at work).
> ...


haha in alberta theres warmblood and QH(which are at totally different ends of the spectrum!), no haffies or fjordss 
but i am thinking of going over to b.c and wrestling a fjord into my little car and bringing him home, haha. 

i love the pictures everyone!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's Maverick, my haffy colt who turns two this year:

























































For pics of my Haflinger/Welsh Cob mare, see the Welsh thread here


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

My barn rescued two halfies this past fall. Sadly one of them didn't make it, but the other one is cute and much loved by his owner as a trail mount. 

I had never seen a halfie in real life until this past summer when it seemed like everybody I knew was getting one! They are cute, but I feel too big for them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are a really hardie little breed of horse. When I still lived in Europe, one of the stables I rode at had a lot of them and they were phenomenal horses. Great tempers, great work ethic and very strong for their build.


----------



## Annemiek (Jan 16, 2010)

I've got a Haflinger foal!:lol:
I think he's a real beauty, but I think everybody is thinking that of their own horse


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that your foal in your avatar? Oh, he is a beauty! Do you have any more photos of him? He's stunning!


----------



## Annemiek (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes that's my foal.


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow gorgeous horse!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Haflinger who is extremely respectful and willing. He has the best ground manners. However, he is also very forward under saddle and a bit nervous. Another thing to consider is that they can be hard to saddle. I've heard a lot of complaints about saddles sliding forward on them because of their flat withers. Despite that, there is something special about them.

By the way, I love Maverick's dark chestnut color with his flaxen mane.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont own a Halflinger, but recently started to ride one. Until recently I had never ridden one before. 
There are two of them at my barn.
The one I have been riding is about 13 and was maily a western horse until a few months ago.
He has now been started on the basics of Dressage and I love to ride him. He is smooth smooth smooth. Very honest and willing to learn.
He has a lot of Pep...
My dressage instructor was riding him but she fell ill around Thanksgiving. So she had a gal start to bring him back into work about 6 weeks ago. That gal worked with him for a few weeks and now I take lessons on him.
Since my instructor cannot ride she uses me to teach him things...
Very fun little horsey!!!
I hope that you will be able to fulfill your dreams of owning one.

I had some non horse related injuries that were signifigant enough that I wondered if I would ever be able to ride again. I managed to over come the injuries and work hard to have the horses back in my life...
I now have two..hehe...

So I really hope you will reach you goals and be able to obtain your dreams....
Horses are very good at helping us with things like this!

HP


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh is he ever a gorgeous colt!!!!!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Annemiek, Your foal is very cute! I love his halter with his coloring. Where did you get it?


----------



## Annemiek (Jan 16, 2010)

I bought that halter at Boerenbond


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2010)

My haffie is named Willy(aka Willy Wonka). I am new to the forum. We also have a paint named Blue and a tb named LT(short for lieutient). Willy was 3 when he came to us and is going on seven. He is playful, can pick up just about anything he puts his mind to, loves to put his hoofs on things. He isn't afraid of much and is curious. He is a lovely mover. Willy like many haffies loves to eat, can be very persistent and is very strong. He has taught me alot about being consistent, paying attention, and to think outside the box. Like many horses he is a guick learner which can be a good/bad thing. We feel blessed to have these wonderful creatures in our lifes.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would have to say i love the fact that haffies are just so versitile. I'm hoping to get my haffie mare under english saddle for show season but my ultimate favorite thing to do with her is hitch! Driving is the most amazing feeling ever and she makes it so much fun! We hope to start our two geldings under harness soon too. Its good to see all the haffie lovers out there!! Though i was curious as to what color peopld perferr. Reds or Blondes? We have two blondes and one red : P


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Since all haflingers are considered flaxen chestnuts - that is what I prefer. ;P


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

clark said:


> My haffie is named Willy(aka Willy Wonka). I am new to the forum. We also have a paint named Blue and a tb named LT(short for lieutient). Willy was 3 when he came to us and is going on seven. He is playful, can pick up just about anything he puts his mind to, loves to put his hoofs on things. He isn't afraid of much and is curious. He is a lovely mover. Willy like many haffies loves to eat, can be very persistent and is very strong. He has taught me alot about being consistent, paying attention, and to think outside the box. Like many horses he is a guick learner which can be a good/bad thing. We feel blessed to have these wonderful creatures in our lifes.


Sounds just like my Maverick!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Draftgirl17 said:


> Though i was curious as to what color peopld perferr. Reds or Blondes? We have two blondes and one red : P


 
I've often thought about it, but cannot decide! Both are beautiful


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah! I am getting a haffie next week, turning 3 in April, already shown and taught to drive/dressage, great Austrian bloodlines, and he was essentially free!

can't wait to see him in the flesh.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> I've often thought about it, but cannot decide! Both are beautiful


You guys do realize that haflingers come in all shades of flaxen chestnut - not just what is sometimes referred to as "blond" and "red". You can even find ones that look more chocolate. Like this Haflinger stallion:


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone here have a horse out of Willo Van Heck Spict? I have a mare out of him and i think she's really pretty (of course i'm bias) but i've just been wondering if people like the haffies sired by him or if others have ones out of him and if so what do you think of their movement, etc..?


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2010)

My haflinger Willys sire is also Willo Van Het ***** and his dam was Lerissa 11 V Niederland. I think he is gorgeous.:lol:


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awh! Do you have any pics of him?


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2010)

I will have to wait until my daughter wakes up to she can show me how to post pics.:lol: I use a computer at work but I still haven't learned how to do this.


----------



## clark (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is Willy with his what do you have and are we doing anything look.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Awh he's very handsome! Haha i love the pose he's in too


----------

